

You'll never get what you want. - cellis
http://blog.elliottkember.com/posts/7-Youllnevergetwhatyouwant

======
Davertron
If what I wanted was to read this article, I'd say that's an accurate title...

"App failed to start

(Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info will not be
shown, you would have to be root to see it all.) (Not all processes could be
identified, non-owned process info will not be shown, you would have to be
root to see it all.) README Rakefile app config db doc features heroku_env.yml
lib log public script test tmp vendor"

------
allenbrunson
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=966412>

